# Daniel Duchaine 1952-2000 by Shelley Hominuk



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

2005 Five years without Dan Duchaine ~

The first words that Daniel Duchaine loudly said to me were, "Big breasts, teeny waist, and wrote a book on steroids - MY KIND OF WOMAN!" in front of a huge crowd of his fans back in the beginning of 1997. This was a time when Bill Phillips, Muscle Media and EAS dominated the sport supplement trade shows and Dan was their celebrity. Most of the manufacturers known today were not yet established. I cringed, turned every shade of red possible, and introduced myself as he stood there in front of my booth as people watched horrifed waiting to see if I would have a melt down. I didn't, and the rest became history.


(Two of my best friends, Dan and Adriana with me at my QFAC booth at the Arnold Classic in 1998)
Obviously, being acquainted with Dan was never going to be a dull moment. I quickly learned that he was very outspoken and ingenuis when it came to "chemistry awareness". I remember times when for kicks, we would take supplements and "dissect them" to see if they would meet up to the supplement facts listed on the label. If it didn't, we would call up the manufacturer and bitch slap them over the telephone. Obviously, not something most people would do for fun but Dan always liked to be on top of things, and consequently, was world renowned for many of the staples of the dietary supplement industry as we know it today. Not to mention, the steroid Guru himself, and on every bodybuilders "Want-to/Need-to-Know" list.
Through the years, Dan became not only a mentor, but a big brother to me and though intially stated, I was far from being his type of woman (physically that is). Everyone who knew Dan knew that he had a thing for very, very white skin, and red heads. I was blond, and back then always very, very tanned. Despite this indifference, he praised that I had more balls than any man he knew (to me, it was survival, but nevertheless) Our relationship was strictly platonic, and a hell of a lot of fun! Dan would drag me to most events as he put it "his arm candy" cause his girlfriend lived on the East coast and often couldn't attend events with him, and my boyfriend lived in Colorado so often we would just fill in each other's lack of "significant other". Not only were we close friends, but considered each other as family as both of us were alone in California, far from blood relatives.
Dan introduced me to everyone he knew, and put it this way, everyone knew him as he was a huge innovator within the industry (take a look in some history books with the start of Next Nutrition). At times, I would be able to return the favor. Dan's first involvement in the supplement world was with protein powder, but when the introduction of "promones" became feasible, he was absolutely on fire as it was an area which had interested him most. Alright, so Dan often was the mysterious "Dharkam Greutstein". Are you really surprised? He warned everyone to take advantage of this, as the FDA would take it off the market due to its potency of building muscle. In October of this year, his prediction finally began legislation and I know that he would be very amused that it had taken this long. I'll let others reflect on the grandness of his impact to this industry as I have so many other fond memories.
(Dan Duchaine, Dr. Dan Gwartney and Jerry Branium hosting a "creatine" forum which we had attended outside of LA)
I didn't know Dan before he spent a short time in prison, nor before his stroke, but I did know Dan after that. He would share many of his stories while being incarcerated which robbed him not only of time, but of his 3rd marriage. When he got out, he had to start all over again. It didn't take him long to get back on track. Bill Phillips had him under an exclusive contact for many years as the industry grew in a record amount. Many big players at the time would try and persuade Dan to work with them, he wouldn't. Instead, he choose to piss people off by writing for my website. Boy, did he ever! I know there are many of you still out there who will recall what I'm referring to. He absolutely loved reaking havoc. Dan turned down $2000 for every thousand word article written, and instead "Danarchy" became exclusive to QFAC.com. This along with his "Dirty Dieting Newsletter" had been posted under copyrights only at our website. Understandably, due to recent news events, these two features are currently no longer available. At this time, Body Opus and the Original USH are the only 2 creations left of Dan's which are available in print. Dan set precedent at the time to be paid such an extravagant amount of a whooping $2 per word. He was held in high regard and was in high demand and everyone who wanted to become established within the business knew that he would be their ticket to success.
Dan loved women. Let me rephrase that. Dan LOVED women, with the love of his life, Alison being at the top of his list. Every year at my booth at the Arnold Classic, I would bring along my usual harem of hot girlfriends along. While other booths had to hire models, my little booth rocked! I remember one of my girlfriends remaining true to her style, was busy having her picture taken and signing autographs, so she ordered Dan to run to the concession to get her something to eat! Next thing I knew, Dan was taking orders from all my girls and running errands. I was horrified, but yes amused. Dan could have very easily copped a diva celebrity attitude, but instead, he was thrilled that someone had the nerve to boss him around! That was Dan. So much for EAS or any other organization having the opportunity of hosting him at their booth ever again. Dan stayed with me from that moment on.
(Dan, Will Brink and a few of my girlfriends at my booth at the Arnold Classic 1999).

There are so many memories as we had spent a lot of time together. If I did not see him, we would talk to each other almost every day. He was often bored and liked to see if there was anything "f*@#ed up" that had happened in my day, especially when it came to business and would love to share his internet message board battles. We were both Scorpios and our birthdays were within days of each other. We were both so sarcastic as hell, not to mention both on the eccentric side. Dan obviously being much more than I, but then again, there is a reason I'm "Ms Behav'n".
I had the pleasure of knowing Dan for almost 4 years before he passed away. I remember that night like it was just yesterday. I knew something was terribly wrong when I had called him and hours went by and I didn't hear back from him. That wasn't like Dan. The strangest sensation swept over me. I knew before I had sadly discovered him at his home in Carlsbad, CA on the fatal night of January 12th, 2000 that he had passed on and that one of my closest friends was gone forever. I will never be able to shake that feeling as I made the drive up from San Diego in the stormy weather. So much for the start for the new millennium.
As I found his lifeless body lying in his bed, I was trembling as I felt that once again, Dan was robbed of time and there was nothing I could do about it. I was too late. I had called David Jenkins of Next Nutrition and Will Brink to let them know. David helped me in San Diego to have a memorial for him, while his body was cremated and sent to his aunt on the East coast. Many had attended. I had asked Will to help me by composing a tribute and to notify the rest of the world, as I myself took care of those who I knew were close to Dan. I mustered up all my strength and called Alison and his aunt, the only living 'relative' (albeit, not blood related) he had at the time. It was heartbreaking delivering the news. I had asked Mike Zumpano his best friend, the owner and founder of Champion Nutrition to write a eulogy which is now included in Dan's world renowned infamous "Body Opus" book which has helped many dieters reach low body fat levels and ideal precontest physiques. Another historical event first started by Muscle Media magazine.
I knew it would only be time before Dan's passing became a media frenzy mostly by speculation, and by those who never had the honor of meeting him. But, this was the only way that many within this industry who Dan would not have anything to do with, were allowed the opportunity to be associated with him, the Guru "Daniel Duchaine". How sad.
Here is a collection of Dan's younger years. Some of you may recall seeing these photos presented years ago in an article about Dan written by T.C. Loma in Muscle Media.
Dan in his young teenage and adult years, looking pretty buff!

Some of Dan's passions included his kit car, his recumberant bike business in which he was not only an avid bicycle rider, but also designed his own creation "Pharobike". Dan also prided himself in his work, innovation and research as a writer.
The world is NOT the same without The Guru, Dan Duchaine.


----------

